# Judging by the "cover"....



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How many do you think she's got in there?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My guess is 15,7 girls and 8 boys.One of the boys you can send my way.I'll PM you my address..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... she is ready to pop!

Look at that belly!!!

Adorable!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Is that GALA????? I am so out of the loop.................


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ania, yes that is Gala.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's got atleast 8 and they're biggies!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I say 9...if I am right, can I have a girl, please?








Who is the daddy? I can't wait to see what she produces! I very much enjoy reading your threads and looking at her pics!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow!!!! How fantastic!!!! Who's the Daddy???


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you gotten a count yet or just keeping us entertained?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I honestly have no clue but she looks like she will be much happier when she can count them on the outside! Shes gorgeous btw, motherhood agrees w/her!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When is she due?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I say 10


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The Sire is Dorian aus der Königshöhle...
http://www.johnsonhaus.com/dorian_aus_der_königshöhle.htm

She is due some time this weekend.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

holey-jumptamolie! whew!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

11
5 and 6


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I say 9...f I am right can I have a bi-color boy, please







?? 6 boys, 3 girls 
Can't wait to see the lil puppers!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

11


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

In the first picture I didn't see that she was pregnant and thought you were asking us how many sticks she had in her mouth!







I'm embarrassed now. Haha. 

ANYWAYS! I do not even know where to begin to guess how many! You'll just have to show us pictures when their born so we can count them for ourselves!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

lucky 13, 9 boys and 4 girls.... what does the closest guess get?? LOL! Good luck to you and her this weekend.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I am going to say 8....if I win.......well, you can either send me a pup or bring you and your camera down here for a weekend and get some decent shots of my crew


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You guess is as good as mine.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

One thing is for certain...she is big! But she looks good and even happy. I bet youa re excited as heck, and it will be great to see her teach all of them the ins and outs of getting ice. I have teh mental image of them lined up in perfect little sits looking up at the ice god.....as mama makes it fork over the cold and tasty treasure!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dorian, wow, he's gorgeous. Looks a lot like my little boy, if I'm lucky Otto will be that gorgeous when he's done growing (if he ever stops growing...)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212see her teach all of them the ins and outs of getting ice. I have teh mental image of them lined up in perfect little sits looking up at the ice god.....as mama makes it fork over the cold and tasty treasure!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: gsdlove212see her teach all of them the ins and outs of getting ice. I have teh mental image of them lined up in perfect little sits looking up at the ice god.....as mama makes it fork over the cold and tasty treasure!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm gonna guess we will have another dirty dozen soon!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleIs that GALA????? I am so out of the loop.................


Me too!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh Mrs. Momma Gala! She looks great! Can't wait to see more little puppy pics from this weekend!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

A litter full of mini Jethro's and Gala's. Best of luck with the 9 lil hellions to be!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

love the name of the sire for obvious reasons lol!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

11


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm going with 11 - 5 girls and 6 boys. She looks huge! Hopefully for her sake she is due soon - looks like she's going to explode!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

No matter how many it is - I just hope they are all healthy and I can't wait to see the puppy pictures!!!

Gala is very gorgeous -she really got my attention when I saw her on the Vom Landholz website.

Please include pictures of the pretty mom when the puppies arrive!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleIs that GALA????? I am so out of the loop.................


Apparently I am too! Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gala just had her first puppy!!!!! OMG


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So exciting! Can't wait to see pics of all the little monsters!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #993399">IT'S PUPPY TIME!!!!!</span></span>


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh by the way, first is a girl.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How exciting... Carolina, keep us up to date with Ms. Gala's progress... and don't forget... PICTURES!!! Sending good positive thoughts for a safe and healthy whelping.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, puppies are attracted to the flash of a camera, will make delivery much faster for you...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG 

Yippie little Gala puppies!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Gala babies!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Little Gala muchkins on their way!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Awww, I had no idea Gala was gonna be a Mama! This has cheered me up. Can't wait to see her babies, I know they'll be beautiful


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay! Thoughts for safe deliveries, and happy healthy puppies! Keep us posted please Carolina!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Three females so far!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Congrats!!! No pictures yet? Dieing to see the cute little things.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AniadoubleIs that GALA????? I am so out of the loop.................
> ...


Me three.....

Congrats








And 3 little girls so far. I'll be checking back for updates.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Four females!! Where are my males?!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Four females!! Where are my males?!!!!!


LOL.. It never works out the way you want it to. At least Gala decided to whelp this litter during the day light hours.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

There coming you still have a lot to go....I am the puppy counting fairy remember..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep!!! Well, tell them to come fast!!!







Dennis is getting ready to leave, he has to go work all the dogs for the trial tomorrow and I'm left with Gala and the puppies. Already freaking out!!!!!







I can do this on my own right?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The boys will be last.They're holding onto Mommy till the very end...


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Sooooo if your the camera happy moderator where are the pics???







j/k Hope all is going well w/your girl and her babies and that you have had some boys born by now!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Fifth female!! What the heck???


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinSooooo if your the camera happy moderator where are the pics???



^^^ what she said hahahaha


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

females wow!!
5 mini Gala's LOLOL

I agree the males holding on for dear life
you can do it


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Fifth female!! What the heck???


Ok, Gala, I said 6-5 it's time to let the boys out!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh how did I miss this earlier! 5 mini Galas on the ground - look out world! 








come on boys! Everyone loves little boys


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

#6 is a MALE!!!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

YES for little boy!







come on brothers! Poor girl looked so big maybe they'll outnumber the girls.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9#6 is a MALE!!!!!!!


May he grow to be a Jethro!

Congrats!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

maybe I got things wrong.....i said 9 boys and 4 girls...... maybe should have been the other way around..... 9 girls and 4 boys! 

Congrats and sending good thoughts!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9#6 is a MALE!!!!!!!
> ...


Ruq, I'm sitting here laughing so hard cause he just came out and he is already terrorizing all his sisters.







He is sucking on every of their limbs and non-stop complaining!!








The boy want to EAT!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the boy! And all the girls, too. What colors so far?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are all Bi-colors or Black and Tan, probably Blanket black and tans.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> ...


sounds like a lil devil!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> ...













So far he IS Jethro!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Came back for a pupdate, nothing new?
In Karlo's litter, it was the same~ 5 girls then 2 boys(Thank DOG) and a long coatie girl. The boys took forever to appear!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

5 females, 1 boy so far. Dennis just got home so he will be checking her in a few.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

So exciting!!!!!! You're so lucky to have this experience!!!!!!!!!!! Any more puppers??? 

How is Mamma Gala doing???

Oh, and where are the pictures??????????????????


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK95 females, 1 boy so far. Dennis just got home so he will be checking her in a few.












It has been a while since the last update. Hopefully you are busy delivering more boys and taking lots of pictures!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

ok, I have been watching this since work this morning...... I am getting nervous......... updates?????


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. I didn't realize how far along Gala was. I too am awaiting pictures.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, final count is 8 but we lost the last one.







It was another female.







So we have 6 females and 1 male. Once we clean everthing up, I will take some pictures.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of the last pup not making it.







I hope Gala is doing ok, a very long day for all.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you sure she's done??? I can't be wrong by that many.








I won't get my baby boy..









Congrats on the crew.I won't guess next time so you get your boys..


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry about the last 









Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, she's done. She is doing great and being an AWESOME mom. Being such a brat I was worried there for a while but she has surprised me big time!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats Carolina and Gala! Sorry about the one, but so very happy for the 7! AND I guessed right.....what do I win


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats on the 7, Gala! LOL, what you call brat, I call intense. Probably be very busy attentive wonderful mother with them. Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaShe's got atleast 8 and they're biggies!


OO OO was I right, they're biggies?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations Carolina and Gala. I'm sorry to hear about the one pup not making it. I hope the rest of the brood is doing well. Poor lonely male.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I thought I'd come on this a.m. and see some baby pictures! 
You must be catching up on your zzz's?
Can't wait to see Gala's Angels


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree Jane....I wanna see the little Galamonsters!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212* little Galamonsters!*


Hahaha!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures! Haha.

I can't believe she had so many girls and just one lonely boy. I hope his big sisters gang up on him to do some terrorizing of their own!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

HOW PRECIOUS! 
Congratulations


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

So adorable! I am so sorry about #8 but congrats on the 7 healthy babies!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

Oh my gosh how adorable! It is amazing how something so tiny can get so BIG in a years time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*








So sorry you lost the one little girl.








* <span style="color: #FF0000"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>CONGRATULATIONS TO THE GENERAL & HER SEVEN LITTLE RECRUITS! 







They're all beautiful! I'm looking forward to hearing all about her training program, teaching the wee ones about stealing ice, mustering the CUZ's, and learning new tricks for being First Class Mischief Makers!</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

Cute cute cute. She looks exhausted but very content. LOL Galamonsters.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

How sweet!! Congratulations Carolina and Gala. So sad about the last one . . . but the rest look big and strong!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

What a happy little family! Gala looks like she is taking to mommyhood just fine. Congrats!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

How cute! I see some little bicolor butts in there!! Way go to Gala!!

Can't wait to see how these little buggars turn out...especially the one lone boy who will be king of the roost!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

sigh, the next generation









reminds me of my d litter. 8 girls and 2 boys, lol.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*








Well, if those aren't just the cutiest little puppy sausages!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*



> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Oh that is too funny! Gala doesn't do anything half way does she?

Beautiful litter and Gala looks like she is a great mom!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*









Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDIn the first picture I didn't see that she was pregnant and thought you were asking us how many sticks she had in her mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I totally thought the same thing!!









She looks biiiig! Many babies for sure.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, they are all doing great. Gala is an AWESOME mom, I'm amazed. She is super calm when she is with them. HATES it when we put her in her crate away from her babies and she lets us know how mad she is about it.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Because I know nothing of whelping pups, can I ask why you would need to separate her from them at all? I'm sure it will be a DUH moment when you explain.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So how is lil Jethro holding up with all his sisters? Did he suck the milk bar dry yet?


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGBecause I know nothing of whelping pups, can I ask why you would need to separate her from them at all? I'm sure it will be a DUH moment when you explain.


Some times dogs can be very excitable when they hear things such as us preparing their food, other dogs running through the house, etc. They can accidentatly hurt puppies jumping in and out of the whelp box, so we avoid any possiblities by crating her till everything is done and back to normal.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I knew it would be a DUH moment but wasn't sure.Thanks for answering.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

gala is a mommy








congrats all around !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh wow! Congrats, they all look beautiful


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! The pups continue to do well, they are so fat LOL I just love them and can't get enough of them. I will probably take some more pictures of them today.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*B names*

Does anyone have any good B names for females? Remember 6 females, only 1 male.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: B names*

Bretta Lee !


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: B names*

Brigitte (Good German name)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

I like Bretta and Brigitte.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: B names*

Belda = fair maiden
Bella = beautiful
Bettina = devoted to God
Blanca = shining
_Blossom = (didn't you use to have a dog named this?)_
Brooklyn = water, stream
Brygid = strong


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: B names*

Bax after my fav all time girl. Built like a tank and tough as any male out there! (Also Baxa)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Uh! I like those Ruq!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: B names*

Congratulations on the new litter. They are adorable.

B-Names...
Brinks
Bounce
Blade
Bounty
Breeze
Brooke
Bravo
Bizzy


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: B names*

Oh my gosh they are so cute!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: B names*

Nikon's a "B" (Bono) and his sisters are Bailey, Billie, Bali (names the owners chose). I also like Bindi and Bella.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Cool names! Keep them coming, I've written down a few of these that I really like.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: B names*

Bama is very popular here in Alabama, but I guess it'd help to be a Bama fan, lol, Roll tide.
We almost named Bear -Bama bear.
What about Blayze, Bridgette was a good choice too


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: B names*

Beretta! Feminine but strong!

-Jackie


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: B names*

Oh I like Beretta!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: B names*

Oh, and Barack for the boy! That's such a strong masculine sounding name!

-Jackie


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: B names*

Congrats on the growing Gala-family! very cute, all of them.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

*Re: B names*

Congratulations on your new litter. They are gorgeous as is your Gala. Bless those little puppies hearts (and angel puppy #8).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: B names*

Brava / Bravo
Bullet
Bengal (my fave







)
Bronze
Buffy 
Bandit










Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: B names*

I had a kitty named bouncer.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: B names*

Byrnn
Basha
Bovi
Brendell
Blake
Bryce
Blair
Bonsai (for the girl who looks most like mom)
Berkleigh
Biscotti (Scotti for short)
Bjorn


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

Congratulations!! 

Guess I've been under a rock..

Gala.... pups.... Brati  
Bonkers
Badi
Breaker
Bracing
& Boon

But what could be better?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Gala's 1 litter puppy pictures*

Chris suggests Bayla.

-Jackie


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*



> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumBrava / Bravo
> Bullet
> Bengal (my fave
> 
> ...


I LIKE Bengal!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: B names*

Out of curiosity why B names? Why not A names or did I miss something else?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

My imported Tara litter was my A litter.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: B names*

Adorable


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: B names*



> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9My imported Tara litter was my A litter.


See, I did miss something more. That must be where Aslan v. Zioner Berg is from??? I also noticed there are 2 other dogs in you signature line that I hadn't noticed before (Tara being one of those). Guess I shouldn't stay away so long, huh?

Well congratulations. Where's the "v. Zioner Berg" website???


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Yes, Evi and Tara are the two females Dennis and I imported from Germany. And yes, Aslan is one of Tara's pups.

http://www.vomzionerberg.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: B names*

I like Bronson, Brando, Bailey, Boris, and Brodie.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: B names*

oh, how about:

Bambi
Becka
Balbo for boy
BEAU Means "beautiful" in French
Brandy


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: B names*

So....which one of these beautiful babies is coming to live with me?!























Congratulations on a beautiful, healthy litter!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: B names*

Congratulations!!!! I've been SO out of the loop!!


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: B names*

Wow, I haven't been on in quite a while and just ran into this thread. CONGRATULATIONS! They are adorable.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Thank you all.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: B names*

cant wait to see the names you selected!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

I have 5 girl names picked out so far that I'm pretty sure will stick...

Buffy (the littlest girl in the litter, she is small but a fighter and reminds me of Buffy the Vampire Slayer







)

Blondie (will be the lightest girl, who ever that is)

Bindi

Branca (will be the strongest girl)

Bretta


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: B names*

In our B litter we had Bandit, Blade, Beretta, Bane, Bismark, Beowulf and Bayani.

Others I really like but we didn't get to use are Banyan, Bronson, Brando, Belle/Bella, Baghira (for a black of course), Bravo, Bogart, Bristol, Bronte and Banshee.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Don't know how I missed this, CONGRATS!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Thank you Betty and everyone else for the great name suggestions.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: B names*

You probably have enough, but here's some more! I personally like the Germanesque sounding names.........

For the lone boy:
Benat or Bern (Meaning: brave as a bear...cause you'd have to be to have all those sisters around! )
Bergen
Berlyn

Benilda (Meaning: she who fights with bears...the sister who is the partner in crime with the bratty brother)
Berta
Blasa
Brune
Bova


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: B names*

Bronson
Bentley


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: B names*

Boxer


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: B names*

Bentley.... hmmmm like it!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, i must really be out of the loop. last i knew she had gotten her SchH 1..now she is knocked up. wow


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2wow, i must really be out of the loop. last i knew she had gotten her SchH 1..*now she is knocked up*. wow


Well,not anymore.She's a Momma..


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

yea i justed read through







congrats on the litter!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

For the only little boy:
Bax
Bogey short for Bogart
Bosco
Basko


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you!! Mom and pups are doing real well. Some of them are already picking up their heads at only 3 days old.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

hmm they are plotting how to live up to all their mom is known for!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! They are practicing on ice stealing skills.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*5 days old*

Dennis just took these with his cell phone, gosh they are so cute!!!







Fat and Happy!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 5 days old*

awww lil mini Galas!!! too cute!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: 5 days old*

Sooooo cute. They're like little black bricks with legs! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 5 days old*

cute


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, its Gala and you didn't even tell me you posted her pick!!!!!







and now I see she had her pups???????????


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So have you ever heard of the phenomenon where at 8 weeks one puppy mysterically disapears and ends up in Va??? lol


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok....how did this happen??? I'm here everyday...not much on weekends, but mostly everyday...and now I come here and for the FIRST time I find out Gala had her pups????


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't know Rosa, thought you already knew.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nope, had never heard of it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Don't know Rosa, thought you already knew.


Noooooooo, nobody told me.....I just spent this entire time frantically catching up on the babies....you know, Carolina if you want to send me one of those pups I might be able to forgive you for not telling me anything......


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

ok


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awwwwwwww
sweet little babies


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Yippie!!!! I'm getting a Gala puppy!!!! When she's ready just send her off to me in care of Doggy Disneyland here in CA!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

just checking for updates on 'my pup'.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Rosa, they are so cute!!!! They are not quiet 2 weeks old yet but they are walking around like pros and they all have their eyes open. I'll see if I can get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

They are adorable Carolina. I can hardly wait to see the next group of pics!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

You probably have enough names but.... I think the boy should be named BUFFET! 
That's more Jethro like!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

I took these last night, but they turned 2 weeks old today.









The boy...








The Girls...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Awwwweeeeee wittle Bjethro...... is he still a hog with the milkbar?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

You know it!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

OMg how adorable
Gala looks like such a proud momma


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqAwwwweeeeee wittle Bjethro...... is he still a hog with the milkbar?












they are sooo adorable. 
gala looks so happy.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

We can just call him BJ!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*








so precious

love the last picture


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Oh my gosh, I started and saw #1....thought #1 is MINE....saw #2. thought #2 is MINE....went on to #3..same thing....Carolina, did you say you wanted the boy??? lol


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

oh my gosh....look at those wee little bity feets.....and those wee little bity noses.....check out those toesies... they are soooo cute... oh...and those little bity pads....they are too much... and check out the proud Mama!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

They look great!!

Just curious - how much do they weigh right now?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Not sure? Probably 2.5 pounds or so.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcGala looks like such a proud momma


She definitely does!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

They're looking great!!! Looks like she's doing a wonderful job with them!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

aaawwww; they look so good!!!!!
i love that little whi tuft of hair on his chest; very nice looking litter


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Awwww all so adorable and Gala looks fabu as always!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

They look great... Gala looks quite proud.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Carolina, I still can't believe Ms. Gala has pups of her own! I remember your pictures and her stories from when I just joined here, very cool to see her grow and have pups of her own!

Best of luck with them, please keep the pics coming, and some vids would be nice.....









She looks to be loving being a mom, and the pups are gorgeous! Anyone from the board getting a Gala monster???


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

They are all so precious. Like little guinea pigs. I love the lone male.


----------



## riggins_mojo (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Wow,I haven't been on the board in a long time and to my shock I see this! I can't believe Gala is a mommy now. Her pups are just amazingly adorable! How do you not just stare at them all day. So So So CUTE!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Oh they are so cute..... Gala's babbies!!! I remember when she was a baby!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

I know I would sit and stare all day....







So cute. Wee widdle ones...make you talk baby talk in your head when you look at the pics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Gosh I'm so glad I'm not the only one. Dennis makes fun of me every time he walks in there and hears me talking to the puppies.







Men!! They just don't get it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww







The General's little Puppy Brigade is absolutely gorgeous!!! And the General herself looks radiant!!! 

How's the Cuz Army reacting to temporarily losing their Commander-in-Chief?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Aww, how cute is that with their little eyes starting to open up! Gala looks just gorgeous and proud. Looking forward to the stories of the little Galamonsters when they start playing


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

She is a great mom but I tell you, she DOES NOT like to be told what to do. If we force her to get in the whelp box and lay down to feed the puppies, she just REFUSES!







But if we leave her in there alone, she takes awesome care of the babies.







Little brat!!!! Maybe this General stuff has gotten over her head! After all, who can give orders to the General?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*The Milkbar*

*Are you hungry?








I know I am!








Where is our milkbar?








I don't know but I want it NOW!!








Hey, I think I found it!!! I can smell it!!!








I know I can!








I can smell it too!!!








Where? Where? Where?








Gala teaching her puppies the ice stealing technique














*


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Aaahhh!!! These are too adorably precious! Thank you for posting these. What a great Mama Gala is. These porky lil fluffsters are so sweet!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: The Milkbar*

BJ!!!! LOL


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Milkbar*

wow, how quickly they're growing; they look soooooo good; gala is doing a great job w/them; can't wait to hear about their personalities and i'm dying to hear how you cope when they start w/their mother's antics


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Beautiful pictures they are all so adorable. Love that first shot!
Mom got quite the pack of beautiful babies.
Good girl Gala!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: The Milkbar*

OMG how adorable


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Milkbar*

How precious!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Hopefully they will be in new unsuspecting homes by the time they start mimicking mom! 

They sure are cute!!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Cuuute pups and mom! I also can't believe she is a mom! Now if life is at all fair, she will have to raise a couple of little brats like she was once. Or still is? )


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Gala's babies - 2 weeks old*

Still is!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Milkbar*

No kidding! Let someone else be without ice for a change!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Very demanding customers!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: The Milkbar*

So adorable!!!

They are absolutely the most adorable things I have seen!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Very cute.
What the heck is it with ICE?? It's an obsession with these guys.Mine can be sound asleep and hear the freezer or the ice cube tray and she bolts out here like a streak of poo.....And those big brown eyes are so hard to say no to.Most times she wins..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Milkbar*

I have no idea, maybe they just like the cold feeling in their teeth.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Ok, what do you all think?*

I believe this is it...

Basko (the one and only male)
Bindi
Bretta
Buffy
Blondie
Branca
Brixi


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Ok, what do you all think?*









how about some new pics


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Ok, what do you all think?*

I posted some Sunday night. Did you see those?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Ok, what do you all think?*

we need a puppy fix...send more pics...please, oh pretty please


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Ok, what do you all think?*

Ellen, I will have new pictures next week.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: The Milkbar*



> Originally Posted By: KathyWHopefully they will be in new unsuspecting homes by the time they start mimicking mom!
> 
> They sure are cute!!












I was just thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: The Milkbar*

So, what are their names?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Go back a page, I posted the names.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: The Milkbar*

Ok, well I thought it was a cute joke until now.. The whole ice machine puppies thing.. 

I spread out large pieces of carpet in the living room so I can cut them for the whelp box. So I put all the puppies on the carpet in the living room for the first time. Yup, I can see we are going to have problem pups already. I looked out from the whelp room and saw her and she looked over at me and then, Puddle of Mudd started blasting... 3wks of age and climbing up on the stereo and turning on the cd player already. I wouldn't have believed it, if I hadn't saw it myself!!!!


FREE PUPPIES, come and get um out of my house.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Milkbar*

WOW!!





















Can't wait to see them again.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: The Milkbar*

yeah the determination things sounds vaguely familiar, lol


----------

